# [wi-fi] WPA-PSK with Ralink (rt2500) , notebook

## jmp_

Hi,

I'm with a new notebook Mobile Sempron 3000+, and I'm having problems while configuring my wireless (integrated card), using WPA (managed mode) with no BSSID: do not broadcast ssid.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
> 
> More details: http://www.ralinktech.com/prod-2.htm
> ...

 

It's up, and detected... the correct driver was emerged and present since lsmod shows it, and the card becomes visible. (rt2500.ko)

```

 iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0     RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"MAGIC_SSID"

          12 GHz  Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-94 dBm  Noise level:-192 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

My wpa_supplicant config is like the following:

```

# Example blocks:

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

# Same as previous, but request SSID-specific scanning (for APs that reject

# broadcast SSID)

network={

        ssid="MAGIC_SSID"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="MAGIC_WORD"

        priority=2

}

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted.

#network={

#       ssid="savannah"

#       proto=WPA

#       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#       pairwise=CCMP TKIP

#       group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

#       psk=06b4be19da289f475aa46a33cb793029d4ab3db7a23ee92382eb0106c72ac7bb

#       priority=2

#}

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ # wpa_supplicant -Drt2500 -ira0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> Unsupported driver 'rt2500'.
> ...

 

That means I can't use my ralink based chipset with wpa_supplicant ? :s

I'm n00b with Gento-802.11b/g, sorry for the inconvenience.

Anyway, thanks so much.

----------

## Useful Idiot

You can't use rt2500 drivers with wpa_supplicant. To get WPA working you need to either use RaConfig2500, ndiswrapper with wpa_supplicant or "The Gentoo Way". From these I prefer "The Gentoo Way". However I'm not sure how it works when BSSID brodcast is disabeld.

The Gentoo Way requires that you install >=baselayout-1.12_pre16 but is IMO lot easier than the others.

There are also the rt2x00 drivers, which support wpa_supplicant, but they are in early alpha stages and don't work very well.

----------

## jmp_

Thanks for the information, I'll check out it later.

All advices are welcome.

cheers!

----------

## Allochtoon

exactly same problem here.

----------

## Allochtoon

So is tried RaConfig2500, but it gives me an error message claiming: device driver not found.

Card seems to be working fine in ifconfig and iwconfig in no enc mode, how's this card in Kismet?

----------

## Naib

 *Allochtoon wrote:*   

> So is tried RaConfig2500, but it gives me an error message claiming: device driver not found.
> 
> Card seems to be working fine in ifconfig and iwconfig in no enc mode, how's this card in Kismet?

 

modprobe rt2500

ifconfig ra0 up

RaConfig2500

and bobs yr uncle

----------

## Allochtoon

 *Naib wrote:*   

>  *Allochtoon wrote:*   So is tried RaConfig2500, but it gives me an error message claiming: device driver not found.
> 
> Card seems to be working fine in ifconfig and iwconfig in no enc mode, how's this card in Kismet? 
> 
> modprobe rt2500
> ...

 

Ifconfig ra0 up did the trick.

Your the uncle  :Very Happy: 

Alright, i get disconnected all the time, i take it that the driver doesn't support WPA2(personal) TKIP-AES?Last edited by Allochtoon on Sun May 28, 2006 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Naib

 *Allochtoon wrote:*   

>  *Naib wrote:*    *Allochtoon wrote:*   So is tried RaConfig2500, but it gives me an error message claiming: device driver not found.
> 
> Card seems to be working fine in ifconfig and iwconfig in no enc mode, how's this card in Kismet? 
> 
> modprobe rt2500
> ...

 

 :Cool:   was in the same situation a few months back, criptic error message since the driver does exist its just the interface was not up

----------

## Allochtoon

 *Naib wrote:*   

>  *Allochtoon wrote:*    *Naib wrote:*    *Allochtoon wrote:*   So is tried RaConfig2500, but it gives me an error message claiming: device driver not found.
> 
> Card seems to be working fine in ifconfig and iwconfig in no enc mode, how's this card in Kismet? 
> 
> modprobe rt2500
> ...

 

Made an edit   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

